# Filet Knives



## terrarich (Feb 19, 2002)

Hello All,

I am considering buying a filet knife and am leaning towards the Global 9.5 inch flex filet since it is long enough to easily handle some of the bigger fish I see come through work.

Any thoughts on cheaper/better knives out there that could change my mind?

Terrarich


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

It won't look as cool, but F. Dick makes good filet knives. Plastic handle for easy cleaning, holds a good edge and costs significantly less. I got mine for $20 on sale on-line (sorry, don't remember where).


----------



## terrarich (Feb 19, 2002)

I have not seen a filet knife quite as long as the Global. I am not buying it because it looks cool, rather that I have not seen anyhting from Forschner or Dick to compare.

Terrarich


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Sorry, I wasn't trying to imply that you were gong to buy it merely because it looks cool. It _does_ look cool, though! I've got a Global chef's knife, myself; they're good knives. Come to think of it, the only filet knife I've seen even close to that long was a Wusthof, I think.


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

I prefer to use a couple of knives depending on the size of the fish. If you have a big fish you need a big knife- buy a scimitar, at least 12". A big flat blade keeps the sides of fish from getting torn from "sawing" with a small blade. A 9" filet knife will take all day with a 30lb salmon or 50lb halibut. I use a filet knife after I take the sides off the backbone. My filet knife- 6.5" Trident, same as I use for trimming meats.
And NOBODY give the guy wielding a 20" scimitar ANY flak.....


----------

